# PE Civil Study books for sale



## jaeckha (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey all, my study book are for sale on eBay and are ending tonight. All Civil PE study books and a OSHA Construction book for the Construction afternoon test.

See here:

http://shop.ebay.com/jaeckha/m.html?_nkw=&amp;...p;_trksid=p4340

Thanks


----------

